# Introducing the next PSP: "NGP"



## Lenny (Jan 27, 2011)

At an event in Japan this morning/last night/yesterday (depending on your time zone), Sony announced their next-generation portable gaming device, codenamed the "NGP".

A quick run-down of the specs:

- Powered by a quad core Cortex-A9 processor, and a quad core GPU
- A five inch (960x544), capacitative OLED touchscreen (supports multitouch)
- A similar capacitative touchpad on the back (supports multitouch)
- Two cameras (front and rear)
- Built-in stereo speakers and a microphone
- Six-axis motion sensing (gyroscope and accelerometer) and electronic compass
- Two full analogue sticks, rather than the nubs on the current PSP
- WiFi and 3G

Games will come on flash cards, rather than UMD, and it's compatible with anything that's previously been downloaded (from PSN - PSPGo titles, minis, etc).












The most exiting bit of news? It'll be available *this holiday season* (end of 2011).

Sony's next PSP, codenamed NGP -- Engadget
Next Generation Portable (NGP): All the early details – PlayStation Blog


----------



## CyBeR (Jan 28, 2011)

I gotta admit, it surpassed my expectations. A lot of info was floating on the net that it'd look like the current generation PSP Go! but I'm glad that's not the case.
Coupled with what Sony has showcased brings me to believe that they've learned the important lessons regarding the first PSP and are now moving into the right direction with this one.


----------



## Cayal (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty much a portable PS3. Ridiculous specs. Ridiculous price (probably)


----------



## Tinsel (Feb 7, 2011)

The PSP is not that exciting, although if they had more card games, than it would be more exciting. I also wanted to see some board games implemented in software, and not just the basic games, but there are some good quality board games. I would take that over any new device, although this new device does sound good, and you can see that a lot more sales are happening Online through the PlayStation Store. I suppose that you would be able to download movie rentals as well onto the new device.

Well they must have perfected the hardware because the NGP looks about the same as the PSP. Not that anyone would try to switch them behind someones back or anything. Well now, I wanted a larger display, but otherwise I like how this device merges with the PS3, and would it be nice to be able to take your game with you, the same game that you are playing on the PS3.

In fact they have the names mixed up. They should call the new portable, a PSP or a PSP3. Actually that is what they should call the distant future model, a PSP4. That there will allow you to have a portable Play Station console.


----------

